# Is our budgie sick



## Richey_natasha (Mar 2, 2019)

He guys I bought a budgie yesterday for my daughter and I noticed tonight the tail moving up and down and her wings away from the body a little bit and trembling is it ok I have a video of what the budgie is doing not sure how to attach it though. Hoping it's just stress for being in a new place. If it is a sign of being sick how long do I have to take it to a vet as I am snowed in and can't travel till roads are clear and storm stops Sunday morning? Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,
Welcome to the Forums :wave:
What you are seeing is most likely from the stress of being in a new place. It is normal for the bird to be quite nervous for the first few days. Make sure that the cage is in a quiet spot and it may help to cover the cage on 3 sides leaving only the front exposed, this will help to make the bird feel more secure. Do not attempt to hold or pet the bird, the only hand in the cage at this point should be to change the food and water and clean the cage papers at the bottom and do that quietly and slowly. Depending on the age of a child this can sometimes be difficult for them to understand because they want so much to interact with the bird but interaction should not be rushed or pushed on the bird as it will only serve to make the bird more nervous. You can sit at the side of the cage and talk or read softly to the bird to get it used to your presence. It can take quite some time to train a bird and to have them be comfortable enough to interact with you so be very patient and go at the birds pace. There are many great articles on the forum about all aspects of care, please take a look at them and if you have any questions please ask. What have you named the bird? Would love to see pictures once the bird is more comfortable in its new home.


----------



## Richey_natasha (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you for the information. Today the budgie seems to be doing better, the wings are not out from the body anymore but the tail is still bobbing. How long till I should take them to a vet if the tail doesn't stop? The budgies name is pineapple and I have 3 total lemon and kiwi are the other two.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your birds are adorable. It appears that you have already put Pineapple in the cage with the other two. It is recommended as a best practice that all new birds be quarantined for at least 30 days before introducing them to other birds. This is done to prevent the spread of illness should the new bird be harboring anything. It requires that the new bird be kept in a different cage, ideally in a separate room. A slight amount of tail bob is normal but if you feel that it is pronounced after a few days you may want to have the bird examined, birds hide illness very well and with the stress of being in a new home if there are any underlying issues now is the time they will manifest. I am assuming you have not seen any sneezing or discharge from the nares, if you have then the bird needs to be seen by an avian vet, the sooner the better.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there :welcome: 

Cody has given you some excellent advice above. Your budgies are beautiful! Please make sure to read up on the Stickies we’ve provided in each forum section. You’ll find answers to questions, and useful advice on keeping your budgies at their best .


----------



## Richey_natasha (Mar 2, 2019)

All 3 birds were purchased the same day from the same petshop. Pineapple is very talkative and eats and drinks just fine no discharge from of any kind and droppings are normal. She does seem to have more of a tailbob then others and seems to be breathing a little bit stronger then the other 2 she has a vet appointment on Monday so hopefully all works out.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She may be just a bit more nervous than the others and that is causing her to breathe a bit more rapidly, hence the more pronounced tail bob. Hope everything checks out ok at the vet.


----------



## Richey_natasha (Mar 2, 2019)

I actually got ahold of the breeder today she also believes its stress as pineapple is only 7 weeks old. She said I should cover the hole cage for 3 days and keep in a very quiet area. Now my question is is 7 weeks to young it does seem to look like pineapple has no confidence in flying and getting around the cage as well. Thanks for the information these birds have completed my family the are amazing I don't know what I'd do if one got hurt. And all the information I have found on this page has helped so much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

From the pictures posted, it appears that Pineapple is a little boy. 
He has a lovely smooth pinkish/purple cere which indicates he is a male.

It is best that budgies be kept with their budgie family until they reach at least 8 weeks old. 
As Pineapple is only 7 weeks, he is going to be less confident and it will take time for him to adjust.
I'm glad you have an appointment with the vet for him on Monday to ensure he is in good health. :thumbsup:

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:

Essentials for a Great Cage

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above and I agree totally. I hope that Pineapple feels more comfortable in his new home soon! 

I hope to see your three fruity birds around here  

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices!

If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to see you around! 

:wave:


----------



## Richey_natasha (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the advice she has been on antibiotics since Monday and is already doing much better she had a respiratory infection and medication is working as her tail Bob has stopped


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad he is feeling better, this is a good example of why it is so important to take a bird to the vet when you first expect there is a problem, you did the best thing for him and caught it early. :2thumbs: Since your other birds were interacting with him keep a close eye on all to make sure they do not start exhibiting the same symptoms.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear that little Pineapple is doing better after his vet visit.

Your little boy is a real cutie!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to hear the good news!


----------

